

I opened a coffee shop. It ruined my life.[2005] - sid6376
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/a_fine_whine/2005/12/bitter_brew.html

======
csense
This article explains precisely why I went into software, not retail.

For a commodity small business like an independent coffee shops, margins are
simply too thin to pay the owner anything near what programmers make.

